
Twitter to Introduce Algorithmic Timeline as Soon as Next Week - coloneltcb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/twitter-to-introduce-algorithmic-timeline-as-soon-as-next-we#.lm3ABLe6M
======
grawlinson
Uh oh.

Myself & many others gradually stopped using Facebook when they started
messing with the timeline algo. Then they went and hid the timeline ordering
functionality, which meant that I just stopped looking at the front page
entirely.

This doesn't bode well for Twitter.

